# Game Camera



## barneyrb (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, for the first time in my life I am in the market for a game camera. What I am looking for is decent battery life, 3+ megapixels, nothing weird for memory chips, and reasonably priced. 

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## tree md (Jun 19, 2010)

I've had real good results out of the Moultrie D40. I'm running a couple of the older 6 volt battery moultries as well. One of them has been out for about 5 years now. The D40 uses 6 D cell batteries but I have been getting real good battery life out of it. And I have it set up over a feeder. Takes good pics too.


----------



## Bigrod (Jun 19, 2010)

I have some Cudde Back - Stealth - Wildgame. For the money you can get a Wildview for under a hundred bucks. They will take video or picture. The Cudde back is the best one I have.. Takes great pictures and video but you will pay for that also. The stealth is nice but the battery life isn't great. I purchased an external supply for them. I will post some pics from each. I picked up a another Wildgame from ebay 2 weeks ago for $75 and was with shipping. If your using it in a area where other may be wondering around I would go with one that has the inferred flash. I have a web site that does testing on most game cameras so you can see what your getting I'll try and find it.


----------



## Bigrod (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## blackoak (Jun 19, 2010)

barneyrb said:


> Ok, for the first time in my life I am in the market for a game camera. What I am looking for is decent battery life, 3+ megapixels, nothing weird for memory chips, and reasonably priced.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions?


For around 200 bucks you can't beat the new Bushnell Trophy Cam. It has 1.3 second trigger speed. Very quick. It takes up to 8 mp shots. It pretty easy to set up. It is tiny and very easy to hide. If you put lithium AA batteries in it it should last a full year. It takes 8 AA batteries. Regular AA will last 6 months. Uses an SD card for huge picture storage. I have 4 of the older Moultre digital cams that miss more picture than they take. Very slow trigger speed. I love this little Bushnell camera. I highly recommend it.


----------



## link523 (Jun 20, 2010)

what ever you get get a securit box for it. I know your putting it on private property. we have had a couple stolen( not at the same property). My last one they shot. Guess they thought it got a picture of them


----------



## tree md (Jun 20, 2010)

I only paid around $100 for all of my cameras. I have had good results with the Moultrie cameras. I have heard of others having mixed results but that hasn't been the case for me.

Anyway, Here are some pretty cool pics I have gotten on some of my cameras.

This is off of the oldest Moultrie I have. It stays out year round and has been out for 5 years now. I got this one off of it last year:






This one came off of the D40. i thought it was pretty cool because it shows the trigger speed:






Here is a couple of buck pics off of the same camera:





















Here is a pic of the buck I took with my bow a year previous to when I shot him:






Same deer a year later:


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 20, 2010)

Tree, those are some nice pics you've got there.


----------



## tree md (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks.

I run three cameras and hope to get another one this year. All Moultries but I may experiment with another brand this year. I run the D40 in an area where I have a portable feeder setup as you can see. The first camera (the oldest) is setup over a permanent feeder where we feed year round. The third camera is another older moultrie that I bought my dad for fathers day abot 4 years ago. It's still going strong too.

It's a great way to inventory your deer population and see what kind of bucks are in the area and when they are traveling. I don't hunt right over the feeders because I don't want to spook the deer off and stop them from using it. I want them to feel nice and cozy in there. I hunt trails to and from in the vicinity. I usually get about 400 pics a week off of the cameras. I really didn't want to spend $300-$400 for a camera and take the chance of someone stealing it. If someone took one of the Moultries I would be pissed but not nearly as bad if they cost $300-$400.


----------



## tree md (Jun 20, 2010)

Ha, I just realized that the hind quarter I just put on the smoker a half hour ago came off of that buck in the last pic. It was so big I couldn't fit the whole thing on the brinkman and get the lid closed. I had to put aluminum foil around the whole top to hold the heat in. Should be ready to come off in about 4 hours. Medium rare of course...


----------



## lwn9186 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have built my own for several years. Here is a place I hang out quite often.
http://www.hagshouse.com


----------



## M.R. (Jun 27, 2010)

With a bit of digging on the Cabalas's site:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...p?cmCat=MainCatcat20075-cat602025&id=cat20098
those guys really tear all the cameras down/apart pretty well in their reviews......A few years back I done a bit of packing for an Outfitter & come Christmas time I got a gift cert. from him & brought a Moultrie I Spy 60 & would like to have a couple more of them, at this time of year a couple thousand elk/etc. pic's in a two week period isn't uncommon & battery life has also been great.


----------



## Bigrod (Jul 8, 2010)

Go check out this web site they do testing on almost all of the new cameras out and have an archive of past camera test also.

http://www.chasingame.com/index.php?id=1


----------



## maloufstree (Jul 18, 2010)

tree md said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I run three cameras and hope to get another one this year. All Moultries but I may experiment with another brand this year. I run the D40 in an area where I have a portable feeder setup as you can see. The first camera (the oldest) is setup over a permanent feeder where we feed year round. The third camera is another older moultrie that I bought my dad for fathers day abot 4 years ago. It's still going strong too.
> 
> .



I run the I40's and swear by them. When you get your new one I've heard that the new Moultries battery life has went to chit. Ohh yea customer service at Moultrie as been top notch with any problems I've ever had.


----------



## tree md (Jul 18, 2010)

I just got a Sportsman's Guide sale catalog in the mail last week. They have an ad for a Moultrie D55IR for $99.97 on the front cover. I have never used that particular camera but it's sounds like a pretty decent one and the price is definitely right. It's 5 megapixels and infrared. I might buy one myself.


----------



## maloufstree (Jul 18, 2010)

tree md said:


> I just got a Sportsman's Guide sale catalog in the mail last week. They have an ad for a Moultrie D55IR for $99.97 on the front cover. I have never used that particular camera but it's sounds like a pretty decent one and the price is definitely right. It's 5 megapixels and infrared. I might buy one myself.



Those are the ones i'm talking about that I've heard bad things about the battery life. You can go to Moultrie.com and get refurbished cams for a really good deal. They come with the same warranty as a new one and the three that I've bought this year look brand new. No scratches and delivered to your door in one to two days.


----------



## deeker (Jul 26, 2010)

I would love to have a couple of game cameras, but most of the land I hunt on is public. Worse, when I am legally on private land....other people are NOT there legally....would also steal the camera.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a wildview ez-cam new never out of the box won it at a hunting show 50$ plus what ever shipping is If someone wants it..


----------



## tree md (Jul 26, 2010)

maloufstree said:


> Those are the ones i'm talking about that I've heard bad things about the battery life. You can go to Moultrie.com and get refurbished cams for a really good deal. They come with the same warranty as a new one and the three that I've bought this year look brand new. No scratches and delivered to your door in one to two days.



You would think that you would get better battery life out of the thing being that it has IR instead of a regular flash.

Thanks for the tip on the refurbs. I might have to check that out. I wish they still made the 6 volt battery models. I like to hook them up to a solar charger and just swap out rechargeable batteries. Two of my cams are set up that way.


----------



## tree md (Jul 28, 2010)

A couple more cool pics I found while browsing through my album:






Just a few in the series of pics I've got of these two young fellows brawling. Lord, to have that much energy! Notice that in the daylight pictures they spar from 13:23 to 13:53. 
















Acrobat squirrel:


----------



## KD57 (Jul 28, 2010)

I run the Moultrie IR40, batteries last 6 months, even w/ 800-1000 pics a week. Easy to operate and set up. Even on low res the pics are very clear, and it trips a long way out, and can handle a 4 gig card I think. I run mine off a laptop, and it is real nice.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jul 28, 2010)

deeker said:


> I would love to have a couple of game cameras, but most of the land I hunt on is public. Worse, when I am legally on private land....other people are NOT there legally....would also steal the camera.



The douche bags who trespass on private property, ignore the no trespassing signs and vandalize the fences (in and around my rural area) wouldn't even hesitate to steal a game camera.

Most of the time, the douche bags are City Slickers from Los Angeles, 200 miles south of here. 

These rude and inconsiderate douche bags are called "L.Aliens".

P.S. Don't get me started on the "L.Aliens" inability to drive on the right side of a double yellow line.


----------

